# Amplificador de 260 Watts



## Juanxho (Dic 27, 2006)

Este circuito es capaz de entregar hasta 260 W RMS sobre una carga de 8 ohms.
La señal, de nivel estándar de 1Vpp de amplitud, es ingresada a una etapa diferencial compuesta por T1 y T2. Luego dicha señal se ingresa a la etapa posterior formada por transistores complementarios para alcanzar así la potencia deseada.
Todos los transistores, con excepción de T1 y T2, deben ser montados sobre un disipador adecuado. También sería ideal montar la placa en un gabinete metálico para evitar ruidos indeseados.
La fuente de alimentación puede no ser regulada, aunque su filtrado debe ser muy bueno para evitar "ronroneo" en los parlantes.

NOTA: Todavia no lo he probado, esta semana lo voy a empezar a armar, cuando lo tenga funcionando (si es que) les comento.


----------



## broka (Dic 30, 2006)

excelente. se ve bueno al menos parece entregar la potencia adecuada, indica los voltajes de entrada para que evite un ronroneo te siguero que sigas esta fuente de poder (filtrados y etc). de todas las fuentes de poder que e fabricado esta a funcionado de lujo, sobre todo porque las resistencias eliminan mas el ruido dejando casi 99% parejo el nivel de audio, las (te siguiero que pongas 2 resistencias de 1 kilo en paralelo para que tengas 500 ohms y estas deben de ser de 20 WATTS debido a que estas HIERBEN practicamente, dependiendo del voltaje que le ingreses )


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 5, 2007)

Este circuito tiene alguna incoherencia, además de que la ortografia utilizada es increiblemente patética, con todo el respeto. Podrian corregir los listados de componentes, además de indicar correctamente los valores.
La fuente tiene alguna incoherencia. Cual es el fin de las citadas resistencias de 20W? Un par de resistencias de 10K/1W bastarian. La funcion de las resistencias en una fuente es provocar la descarga residual de los condensadores. No entiendo para que queremos una estufa en el amplificador. Y para la citada potencia serían necesarios por lo menos 10000 Mf, al voltaje que no viene citado en el esquema.

En fin sugiero correcciones o simplemente dense una vuelta por el foro en busca de circuitos didácticos más fiables. Saludos.


----------



## nene (Feb 17, 2007)

Lo que dice es cierto, lo de los cálculos!...es decir la potencia de 260W no se podría alcanzar con esa fuente...tendríamos que estudiarlo mejor!...
A simple vista el diseño del circuito no es muy convincente, no nos lancemos a armar un amplificador solo porque nos dicen que es de 260W, con 3 transistores de potencia...


----------



## grandecristian (Jun 14, 2007)

hola, me parece conocido ese circuito je je, es el mismo de la pagina de pablin, yo lo arme y tuve serios problemas, que de hecho postee aqui y un usuario del foro me ayudo a reparar, el unico problema que cuando las cosas empezaban a tomar rumbo, el amplificador hizo booooom!! y no supe mas de el, bueno como consejo, no lo armen, hay muchos otros en este foro que han sido realizados. Como ejemplo la R23 que aparece en serie con el parlante es de 10 ohms 5 Watts, si el amplificador entregara 260W, se repartirian 144W en la resistencia y solo 116W finalmente llegarian al paralnte, no les parece extraño??, bueno es mi consejo, cualquier cosa no duden en preguntar. Salu2.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 14, 2007)

A simple vista y por las descripciones, es el amplificador de pablin.

Acá hay un post donde grandecristian iba haciendo algunas modificaciones y contando los resultados. Está bueno para ver los problemas que tiene el diseño original (o al menos, la transcripción de pablin): 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-7176/


----------



## flara (Jun 16, 2007)

holaa esta muy bien el ampficiador, pero tengo una pregunta para sacarle mayor rendimiento ¿se podria bajar la impedancia de salida a 4 o 2 ohm?, ¿cual seria su potencia?


----------



## la ciencia (Nov 29, 2007)

si se coloca una carga de 4 a 2 ohm la potencia subiria pero la corriente en le circuito seria mayor y esto ocacionaria que el circuito se les quemen piezas.


----------



## anko (Nov 29, 2007)

saludos

yo primero que nada simularia el circuito antes, ya que me parese un tanto simple para esa potencia.

hace tiempo arme un amplificador de 260W, investige su origen, y me asegure que funcionara, no lo pude terminar por la fuente de alimentacion, que ocupa un transformador de 500W y no lo pude conseguir.

da los 260W RMS en 4 Ohms, te dejo el diagrama para que lo mires

salu2


----------



## marianitoxxx (Abr 12, 2008)

no entiendo q significan les resistencias de 10kw o similares (¿porque el w?)


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2008)

es la cantidad de corriente que pueden dejar pasar por ej una resistencia comun es de 1/4 w osea su carga maxima es 1/4w 
esto de la capacidad varia las caracteristicas fisicas de la resistencia por ej las de 5w vienen en un encapsulado de 1 1/2 cm de porcelana (creo) 
salu2


----------



## einsten (Nov 23, 2011)

bueno diganme pues para no gastar dinero en vano ya que no soy millonario el circuito de 260w funciona si  o no pues a deber alguien que lo halla experimentado y  que comunique para ahorrarme el dolor de cabeza


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2011)

einsten dijo:


> bueno diganme pues para no gastar dinero en vano ya que no soy millonario el circuito de 260w funciona si  o no pues a deber alguien que lo halla experimentado y  que comunique para ahorrarme el dolor de cabeza



De ese amplificador se habla aquí con mas detalle.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-7176/index4.html


----------

